# s13 -> b14 parts compatibility?



## camo (Nov 10, 2004)

i've got a local guy who is parting out his s13 sr20det 240sx and i was wondering if there is anything here that will work with my 95 200sx se-r. i am guessing that a large majority of it is compatible, but i am still a n00b. thanks in advance. 

btw, here's his for sale list:
S13 stock flywheel
S13 sr tranny
S13 cas
S14 cas
S13 sr water neck t-stat housing
Outlet brand new
Oil dipstick and tube
4 coil packs
1 complete engine, lower and coil pack harness for s13
1 engine harness
Stock fuel rail and fpr
Alternator
Stock water pump
Starter
Stock cams
Stock cam sprockets
Stock aac valve
Clutch slave cylinder
Bare head
Bare intake manifold and surge tank
Upper oil pan
Lower oil pan
Stock oil pump
Sr timing chain tensioner
Redtop valve cover
Blacktop valve cover
Spark plug well gaskets brand new from Nissan
Center valve cover piece "intercooler turbo"
Ignitor chips x 2
S13 sr mafs
Stock rocker arm
Stock lifters
Coolant hard lines
Tps
Stock power steering pump
Cusco upper pillowball mounts used
R32 gtr front brake calipers same as 300zx
Stock harmonic balancer
complete 300zx twin turbo brake upgrade absolutely all the parts you need


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

DROP THE DET IN! :-D... i second this thread, btw... people in my area parting out s13s and i want to know if i can use anything on my N/A sr20


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the DET won't work in a FWD.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I feel a sticky coming on about trying to put rwd motors in fwd cars. Seems like it's been everywhere lately...


----------



## camo (Nov 10, 2004)

i know that the rwd sr20det motor will NOT swap into the fwd b14 chassis, what i want to know is if there are any *parts* from the sr20det that can be used on my sr20de. thanks.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

speaking of making myself look stupid, has anyone tried converting our cars in to rwd? it seems like it would be a project, but... wouldn't it be cool?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ltcassio said:


> speaking of making myself look stupid, has anyone tried converting our cars in to rwd? it seems like it would be a project, but... wouldn't it be cool?


if you have the money for a custom rear end and drive shaft and verious other expencive parts.................seems like it would be something to look into :thumbup: orrrrrrrrrrrr just buy an s13 :fluffy:
edit: as for the things that will work, does anyone know if he could simply buy the turbo parts off the det and swap them to his de? i would think it would be plausable, also the tranny is a rwd tranny so that isnt gona work tho the clutch may (any wana help out with his origonal question?) and no you can not simply swap in enitre motor from the s13


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ltcassio said:


> speaking of making myself look stupid, has anyone tried converting our cars in to rwd? it seems like it would be a project, but... wouldn't it be cool?


people talk about this alot, but it's very difficult to make something like this work.

Most people think that you have to side-mount the engine to make it RWD, but I got an idea when I saw a RWD integra at a drift event one time. It is very possible if you have enough resources. You would need to take an AWD tranny from a GTi-R and modify it so that 100% of the power goes to the rear wheels. Then you need to swap out the rear end from the GTi-R and the driveshaft. Exhaust would hve to be re-routed or dumped and you would need a GTi-R gas tank or Fuel cell.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

hmm, that does indeed sound quite complex. has anyone ever ghetto rigged this kind of set up? pardon my inexperience with differentials and drive axels, but couldn't we just custom fab a drive shaft and run it into a differential mounted on the rear axel or a converted axel? i've never seen what the differential or power transfer systems on our cars look like so I have no idea about the feasibility of this kind of project. opinions?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well the awd wouldnt be too hard (used lossly mind you) if you have some know how, you could we;d the center diff. together on the side that goes to the rear (iv never seen inside of an awd diff. would that work? or at least the concept?) and then remove the front drive shaft. i have read about this being done to a wrx before but because it is awd the drive shafts were never made to handle extreme amounts of power so if done they would need to be replaced with beefier axles/drive shafts like 99 said.
but we have just completly jack this guys thread......lol we could start a new one if yall want to talk about it more


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What you guys aren't discussing is that you'd have to cut the center out of the car to make room for drive shafts and then fabricate a new transmission/driveshaft tunnel. 

Some of the parts may fit, like rocker arm stoppers and stuff like that, other than that the turbo manifold is different and it would be just as cheap/easy to buy a BB manifold. Unless your getting this stuff for free it;s not worth the hassle some of it would take to make work. The turbo would work though and could just be re-clocked for a BB/GTIR manifold.


----------



## camo (Nov 10, 2004)

back on topic please!!!

so what parts from an s13 can be used on a b14? thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i tryed to get them back on track :thumbup: but does anyone know if he could remove all the turbo parts and swap them on his de?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

can't use a rwd log on the fwd. well, i guess you could, but it'd be difficult.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> can't use a rwd log on the fwd. well, i guess you could, but it'd be difficult.


well then everything other than the manifold right? you could pick up an sr20 de turbo manifold in the classifieds for rather cheap


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

camo said:


> back on topic please!!!
> 
> so what parts from an s13 can be used on a b14? thanks.


I answered this in the post above yours. MOST of the parts like the water neck and much of the misc. stock crap you listed will not fit. And the other stuff most likely wil need to be modified. I do not understand what the appeal is about these parts. Other than the turbo itself and soem of the internal motor components there is no point in using these parts when you can get FWD SR20 stuff for cheap!


----------

